# Bikepark Bischofsmais



## Arne99 (16. April 2014)

Servus liebe Biker,
wir sind 2-3 junge Radler (15-16) die am Freitag zum Geisskopf wollen. Nun ist es so, dass unsre Eltern kein Bock/ kein Zeit haben uns zu fahren.( so wie meistens  ). Also werden wir mit dem Zug fahren.

Nachdem der nächste Bahnhof nach meinem Wissen 7km weg ist und es rund um den Park relativ bergig ist, wollte ich fragen, ob wer am Freitag, den 18.04. nach Bischofsmais fährt und Bock hat uns einen RIESEN gefallen zu tun und uns mit zu nehmen.

Wir würden uns extrem freuen. 
Gruß,
Arne

Edit: Wie bergig ist es? Ist es machbar dort 5 km auf einem Downhiller zu fahren? Frage nach, weil ich bei sowas schon schlechte Erfahrungen am Samerberg gemcht hab.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2014)

damit das was wird: wann seid ihr denn wo? Regen? oder ein paar Stationen vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne99 (17. April 2014)

Also wir haben heute Mittag beschlossen, dass wir nach Lenggries fahren, da es keine Antwort gab. 
Auch schön.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo, wie sieht es dort aus mit Camping oder Übernachtungs Möglichkeiten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht es dort aus mit Camping oder Übernachtungs Möglichkeiten?



Camping ist kein Stress, der hintere Parkplatz ist als Womo-Stellplatz ausgewiesen, mittlerweile haben die auch zwei kleine Container mit Duschen stehen (zwischen Bikeshop und Bogen-Park). Und Unterkünfte gibt's in der Gegend genug, Habischried oder Bischofsmais, zur Not Richtung Regen


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Mai 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Camping ist kein Stress, der hintere Parkplatz ist als Womo-Stellplatz ausgewiesen, mittlerweile haben die auch zwei kleine Container mit Duschen stehen (zwischen Bikeshop und Bogen-Park). Und Unterkünfte gibt's in der Gegend genug, Habischried oder Bischofsmais, zur Not Richtung Regen



Super reo-Fahrer, für die tipps. Ist nicht so unsere Ecke und wollen nächsten Mittwoch 24.05. dort mal vorbei schauen


----------

